# So happy to have found you all!!



## helen.dipn (Feb 4, 2008)

HI there, I bought my campervan last october as the increasing desire for adventure was overwhelming  -it was a bit risky as being a single female at the time and driving a very small smart car it was a big step up...literally.

I've been wild camping every weekend since I've had charlie and the reason I looked you guys up was because on early hours of sunday morning round about 3.30am my boyfriend was woken by a couple of sharp raps on my van door. Being too scared to move he didnt. I slept through it all. When he finally got up the courage he peeped out of the window to see a police car moving out of the car park where we were parked up for the night. The car park being in caswell on the gower. This prompted me to seek you out and get some advice. If anyone knows of any police free sites in gower or swansea then drop me a line.

Thanks loads

Hel


----------



## Don (Feb 4, 2008)

High again helen and welcome. You will probably find that Mr plod was just checking on your wellbeing, If any signs stating NO CAMPING then maybe a friendly warning. touch wood, I have never been moved on or cautioned, but I always try to park off road and be as inconspiciouse (spelling) as possible.
I expect some one will be along to answer the other question about parking in your area.

Don


----------



## Trevor (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi Helen,
Welcome to the site, What Don say's makes a lot of sense the police like to know who's on there beat, but there are the one's that would move you on i myself have had no problems but i do tend to go to out of the way places not car parks or places where the local boy racers meet.
Good Luck in the future.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Welcome to Wildcamping.
The friendliest motorhome forum around.
If I can help in anyway, please ask.


----------



## Telstar (Feb 4, 2008)

Helen

Hello and welcome to this site.  Just one warning, it can get addictive, some of these guys are on morning, noon and night!

Jon


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Telstar said:


> Helen
> 
> Hello and welcome to this site.  Just one warning, it can get addictive, some of these guys are on morning, noon and night!
> 
> Jon



And mid morning,10 oclock tea, tea break, after noom tea, 3 oclock tea, and even more


----------



## Geoff.W (Feb 4, 2008)

Hello Helen and welcome from me.

 I'm sure you'll enjoy it here.


----------



## sundown (Feb 4, 2008)

hello helen, 
and welcome to what im sure you'll find 
a very friendly and informative site


----------

